# 921 availability? why do I bother?



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

VSSLL emailed me this this load of tripe. I say this because I truly believe this poor guys being spun like a 7200 hard drive.

_The 921s did not come in Friday as indicated, but...
I have spoken with DISH Corporate.
There are almost 100 921s ready to ship to DISH warehouses.
There is another group of 250 units working it's way through testing. 
These units meet DISH Network Quality Control Specs._


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Throwbot said:


> _These units meet DISH Network Quality Control Specs._


I didn't realize Dish _had_ Quality Control specs.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I hope it is a load of tripe:

100? 250?

This is absurd. HD-Tivo will be shipping 1000/week. What the heck have they been doing for the last 3 months.


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> I hope it is a load of tripe:
> 
> 100? 250?
> 
> This is absurd. HD-Tivo will be shipping 1000/week. What the heck have they been doing for the last 3 months.


Taping over all the Dish wire ports?


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Well I wont be needing one now. Going to cable. Maybe 350 will be enough to satisfy the ever shrinking demand. THe whole firewire deal is really getting some people in an uproar.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

They are not shipping because they will be releasing a 922 shortly. Ok - 922 is just a rumor, but it wouldn't surprise me with all the problems the 921 has had. 

E* plan - Fix whatever you have acutally already created, and then work on the new line - stopping further production of the problem line as re-engineering and re-tooling to fix future units is too costly.

Me - I've cancelled my postition on the waiting list and I'm waiting to see if the 922 is real, or if the 921 really does get resolved and produced in substantial volume.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Considering the speed of Echostar, it could be a year before we see a 922. The programmers need to figure out how to drive a DVD recorder.

They need a product to compete with HD-Tivo NOW (which doesn't have firewire either).


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Cheezmo said:


> Taping over all the Dish wire ports?


LOL see I knew you were the real Steve Martin :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 922 isn't going to happen this year - it's in the prototype stage at the moment. It may be introduced at the May conference, but I wouldn't expect to see it until AT LEAST summer 2005.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Technically, the 921 appears to be in late prototype stages as well. Generally, the combination of both pre-production hardware and pre-production software makes it a prototype. Just because we have the final housing (i.e. the outside box) doesn't make it a production unit; arguably it's not the final housing, since it doesn't have the DishWire ports covered over.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Considering that the 921 has 3 input tuners, shouldn't it have been named a 931? I actually hope that they can put an extra OTA tuner card in one of those PCI slots and create a 941.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Throwbot said:


> These units meet DISH Network Quality Control Specs.[/COLOR][/I]


HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## martin1 (Mar 11, 2004)

MY yearly subcription to E* just came up. I called up and told csr at E* I wanted to change my subcription to monthly being that I was fixing to switch to D* for the HDtivo. CSR told me I could get a 921 by end of next week. I told her don't think so
beside they don't have name base recording which I prefer being as I have a SAtivo.
CSR said that she didn't know of any bugs that the 921 had. hahahahaha


----------

